# Pellia & Subwassertang - What's the Dif ?



## Scotmando

I have both Pellia & Subwassertang. They are kept in separate aquariums. You really need to take them out of you tank and examine each one with a magnifying glass. Then you will see the difference.

I hope this comparison helps.

*Pellia
Scientific Name: Monosolenium tenerum*
*Pellia is a liverwort* which can be grown either emersed in a humid environment or submersed in water such as your aquarium. Pellia is an undemanding slow grower & does well in low/high light, all pH ranges, 5-30°C & with or without Co2. Monosolenium tenerum is olive green and has no leaves but rather thallus or thalli(plural). While it will attach itself to objects with fine filaments (rhizoids) on the underside of the thallus or thalli, it freely floats if water current is present. You'll need to tie Pellia to objects if you want them in specific locations in your aquarium. You can also wedge clumps between plants in your aquarium to keep it from floating. It's also fragile & breaks apart easily when handled. 
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plant-articles/monosolenium-tenerum.aspx

*Subwassertang or Süsswassertang
Scientific Name: Lomariopsis sp (Possibly identified as Lomariopsis lineata)*

Subwassertang is the gametophyte form of a fern species in the genus Lomariopsis, (possibly lineata) and *is not Pellia or a liverwort* at all.
Subwassertang is often wrongly sold as Pellia, but is definitely not Pellia.

Care is very similar as it performs very well in low light. It has no filaments to anchor itself, so it needs to be tied to an object in your aquarium. It's also thinner & lighter green.

My photo shows the difference between Pellia & Subwassertang. 









So... Pellia is thicker & has filaments on the underside.

Subwassertang is thinner, light green & not as fragile.


----------



## Scotmando

*Pellia or Subwassertang? ***Two Different Plants****

So... which one do you have?

I occasionally run across a post on here or other forums where people are confusing these two similar looking but very different plants.

_*Have a closer look, perhaps under a magnifier, & compare your version with the photo on this post.*_

Pellia or 'Round Pellia' has filaments. It's thicker, rounder, darker & more fragile (when handled by you or even your fish)

Subwassertang has no filaments. It's thinner (actually one cell thick) & lighter green.

*Which one do you have?*


----------

